# Prayers/Positive Thoughts needed



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I need my SM family right now. I have posted a few times about how I have been sick for quite some time. I had a positive Lyme test but they are now thinking it may have been a false positive. I have been in the hospital since going to the ER on Wednesday night. They have no idea what is wrong with me. It is seriously like a Dr. House case. The doctors are completely baffled. 

Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers for a diagnosis and quick recovery. I'm am very scared that I have a serious condition and I just hope that it is treatable. This is a very scary time for me. 

Thank you :grouphug: :grouphug:

I got to come home this afternoon!! They basically ruled out all of the life or death possibilities so they figure I am better off at home. I still have no diagnosis though which is very frustrating. My body is having a severe inflammatory response to "something" but we don't know what that something is. Well hopefully I will start to feel better soon. I'm just happy to be done with all of the scary stuff. When people are mentioning different bone marrow diseases, cancers, etc. it really really starts to freak you out. 

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers, they mean a lot to me :grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sending hugs to you for a quick recovery and prayers that they find out what you have and get the treatment going. So sorry to hear you are so sick!!! Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, hun, that must be very scary indeed. I am praying that the doctors make a quick diagnosis and that it turns out to be nothing serious at all. Sending you hugs, support, and kisses from the girls. 

Linda


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope they come up with a diagnosis soon and it's something simple and easy to get over. Feel better soon.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope they find a diagnoses and get you well again.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sending thoughts ur way! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry you're going through this. I just said a prayer for you and will continue to do so. I pray the doctors can diagnose this and it won't be anything serious. rayer: rayer: 

*Hugs* :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope this is something simple and they get it figured out soon. Good thoughts and prayers for you; Keep us posted.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure this is frightening for you. Know that you're in my thoughts. I'm hoping that they find out what it is soon, and that they can solve the problem quickly. Hugs to you.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Becky!!!! I hope and pray that you are diagnosed as soon as possible and have a quick recovery!!! I know this must be scary, but I'm sure Boston has some great doctors! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: Sending positive thought and prayers your way!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that you are not feeling well. I will pray that the doctors come up with a diagnosis and it is something that they can treat. God Bless and please keep us posted~~~~


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Becky ~ I can hear the fear in your post.....please know that I will be thinking of you and praying that the doctors can find the answers, and above all that it is easily treatable....

((hugs)) please keep us posted.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh Becky, I'm sorry to hear that you're in the hospital. I'll pray that the drs find out whats wrong quickly and that you feel better very soon! rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, Becky, I am soooo very sorry to hear this. I'm so glad you reached out to your SM family. My thoughts are with you and I hope and pray that it is something easily treatable. 

[attachment=44050:droopyflower.gif]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayed for you Becky = Please keep us updated.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers, hugs and positive thoughts! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 


rayer: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Becky I am so sorry to hear this, you must be really worried :grouphug: 
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that soon there will be a diagnosis and you will be well
on your way to a complete recovery :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Thinking of you and praying for a quick recovery :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Becky, I am just seeing this now. I have prayed for you and I hope that maybe the MD's can unravel your case and soon. Please advocate for yourself. Have them check for parasites too ( Jamaica, remember?)??? I just hope all goes well, please update us. Much love and care to you. x0x0x N


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Becky I hope they find out what the problem is - GET WELL SOON :grouphug: :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Becky,

I hope that they find out what is going on and that you are well soon!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Becky, I'm so sorry to hear this. You have my prayers and positive thoughts that this is something minor and treatable. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thinking about you! :grouphug: I hope it's nothing serious! Can I ask what your symptoms are?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Becky, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. Hope the physicians can figure out what's going on and get you to feeling better soon. I'll definitely keep you in my prayers.

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: 







Joy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Praying for you Becky. I hope the Drs. find your problem soon and help you feel better. rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Becky.  Hope the doctors figure out what is going soon. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Hugs and love to you, and prayers for a diagnosis right away, as well as a quick recovery!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Becky, I'm soooooooooooooooooooo worried about you. I hope yours doctors are as good as Dr. House as he seems to always be able to figure it out.

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. Please let us know if we can do anything to help.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sending prayers your way! I have sort of been where you are. I was MIS-diagnosed with something very life-threatening several years ago, and it was a fear like no other. I pray you will soon have a diagnosis that will give you peace, and that you will be back home soon with your family and sweet little Lily! Blessings! :grouphug: Kerry


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope they find out what's wrong and fix it quickly.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry Becky! I really hope they can get the right minds together to figure out what is going on with you. Most important, I hope you feel better asap. Keep us updated, we will be praying!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Nov 22 2008, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675181


> I need my SM family right now. I have posted a few times about how I have been sick for quite some time. I had a positive Lyme test but they are now thinking it may have been a false positive. I have been in the hospital since going to the ER on Wednesday night. They have no idea what is wrong with me. It is seriously like a Dr. House case. The doctors are completely baffled.
> 
> Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers for a diagnosis and quick recovery. I'm am very scared that I have a serious condition and I just hope that it is treatable. This is a very scary time for me.
> 
> Thank you :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



I will pray your doctors find a diagnosis soon, Becky. 

You could still have Lyme disease. Sometimes it takes time and more thorough testing to diagnosis it. 

I will also pray that you feel better soon, Becky.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sooo sorry and will keep you in my thoughts!! *hugs you*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope they get to the bottom of this soon,and that you feel better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Know you are in my prayers. I think the unknown is so scarey and I pray the Drs can pinpoint your problem, get treatment going and a speedy recovery!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Get well soon!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Becky, I'm worried about you!!! What symptoms are you having? I'm sending all my positive thoughts your way. Please keep us updated :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Prayers and well wishes sent your way, hoping you are feeling better soon. Well, Let's just hope that the doctor is as good as "Dr. House" and therefore you will have nothing to worry about!

Please keep us updated.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Becky, I feel for you... I will add you to my prayers.

My sister and I said the same thing about our Mom, "feels like we are with Dr House".... oh I hope they figure out your issue and my Mom's.

God bless you,
Melanie


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you're hospitalized and still don't have a clearcut diagnosis. I went through a similar thing several years ago and was diagnosed with everything from lyme, to MS, to fibromyalgia, to chronic Fatigue Syndrome....and I'm sure there were plenty (both family and medical personal who thought I was just plain nuts). An infectious disease specialist finally said it sounded like "post-viral" syndrome and my symptoms would lessen and disappear when the weather got warmer......and they did!

You must be so scared and frustrated.....just hang in there....hopefully some answers will gotten soon....keep us posted on your condition! :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 22 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675805


> I'm so sorry to hear you're hospitalized and still don't have a clearcut diagnosis. I went through a similar thing several years ago and was diagnosed with everything from lyme, to MS, to fibromyalgia, to chronic Fatigue Syndrome....and I'm sure there were plenty (both family and medical personal who thought I was just plain nuts). An infectious disease specialist finally said it sounded like "post-viral" syndrome and my symptoms would lessen and disappear when the weather got warmer......and they did!
> 
> You must be so scared and frustrated.....just hang in there....hopefully some answers will gotten soon....keep us posted on your condition! :grouphug:[/B]



My best friend was first diagnosed with lyme disease and then after a spinal tap she was diagnosed with MS. I'm not trying to freak you out....it's why I asked what your symptoms are. I'm sure they'll figured it out soon! You're in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

(((((HUGS))))) Becky, to you and to little Lilly who must be missing you so much. Good luck with the doctors; hope you get some clear cut answers soon.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Becky -hoping they have gotten closer to finding out what is wrong.

I will keep you in my prayers along with Miss Melanie's mom ..

Hang in there and your SM family is here for you - hurry up and get better to go home to Lilly :thumbsup:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Nov 23 2008, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675816


> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 22 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675805





> I'm so sorry to hear you're hospitalized and still don't have a clearcut diagnosis. I went through a similar thing several years ago and was diagnosed with everything from lyme, to MS, to fibromyalgia, to chronic Fatigue Syndrome....and I'm sure there were plenty (both family and medical personal who thought I was just plain nuts). An infectious disease specialist finally said it sounded like "post-viral" syndrome and my symptoms would lessen and disappear when the weather got warmer......and they did!
> 
> You must be so scared and frustrated.....just hang in there....hopefully some answers will gotten soon....keep us posted on your condition! :grouphug:[/B]



My best friend was first diagnosed with lyme disease and then after a spinal tap she was diagnosed with MS. I'm not trying to freak you out....it's why I asked what your symptoms are. I'm sure they'll figured it out soon! You're in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had a spinal tap and that was all clear and normal. I don't think that they suspect MS for me. 

These are my symptoms: It all starts with a stiff neck like I'm getting the flu and a severe headache. Then I started running high fevers. The first time I felt unwell the fever stuck around for about 9 days and then went away for 2 weeks. This time it lasted for about 7 days and then went away for about 2 weeks and now it has been back since last Friday. With the fevers are chills and drenching sweats. Especially at night. The drenching sweats have not happened for a few days. When I was admitted all of my blood counts were very low but a few weeks ago when I was at the doctor they were normal except I was slightly anemic. Now my white blood cells are back to normal, red blood cells are close to normal and my platlets are coming up but still pretty low. Too low to be released. My liver counts are going up too. All of my inflammation markers in my body are high but I don't have any joint pain, muscle pain, etc. 

I have teams of doctors working on me. Right now they are primarily focusing on viral infections but who knows what else it could be. So far all of the results we have have been negative. Which is bad because that means I don't have an answer! A pulmonologist is also going to do a procedure to see if I possibly have some type of lung infection. 


Melanie - I'm not sure what is going on with your mom but I hope that they figure her out too. I wish I had the TV Dr. House insted of the Dr. Houses I have here. He would have figured it out in 1 hour. Seriously though I'm at a good Harvard affiliated teaching hospital so I'm sure I am getting the best treatment possible. 

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Becky, keeping you in my prayers that they figure this out soon and you can heal and go home. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Becky - here is sending prayers your way. I will pray the doctors find the cause.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a thought.. did they test you for other tick-borne diseases as well? I will be keeping you in my prayers that they get you dx very soon!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hope you get your diagnosis soon & they get you all fixed up in time for the holidays.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that your are in the hospital :grouphug: . I hope you will be better in no time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I praise your holy name. I know you hear and answer prayers, Lord I lift Becky to you. You know exactly what is going on with her body, you made her. Lord I ask that you would comfort Becky and bring peace and rest to her. Lord thank you for loving each of us. I thank you Lord for all you are going to do and the healing that will come to Becky. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

This reminds me of Mystery Diagnosis I sometimes watch on Discovery Health Channel. I hope your doctors find the cause of your illness & that you will be well soon. :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm still praying for you sweetie! ((hugs)) I'm grateful that all the tests thus far have been negative, but also feel the frustration that there are no clear answers for what might be wrong. Please continue to keep us posted.....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! I sure hope someone figures out what is wrong....quickly. :grouphug: Hopefully our prayers will help.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Nov 23 2008, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675943


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.[/B]


oh Becky! How could I not find an extra special place in my heart for you? You have my name and you have a Maltese named Lilly. Tom, Lilly, Charlotte & I all wish you an accurate, safe diagnosis and a quick cure. Thank you for keeping us all posted.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I feel so terrible....I am so sorry you are going thru this. Keeping you in our thoughts and praying that they find what is wrong and get you better soon. Hugs times a million! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone :grouphug: 

They still don't know what is wrong with me but they have scheduled a bronchoscopy because my symptoms could be caused by a slow growing fungal infection in my lungs. That is schedule for tomorrow and then I will likely be able to go home tomorrow. They probably won't have a diagnosis when I leave but I don't need to be here while they wait for all of the test results. 

Thank you again and I will keep you updated :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

rayer: Thinking of you. Be brave and get well soon./


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Nov 23 2008, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675943


> [I have teams of doctors working on me. Right now they are primarily focusing on viral infections but who knows what else it could be. So far all of the results we have have been negative. Which is bad because that means I don't have an answer! A pulmonologist is also going to do a procedure to see if I possibly have some type of lung infection.[/B]


Have they mentioned sarcoidosis? Are your ACE levels high also?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh I feel for you as I just got out of the hospital myself. I hope they find out what is wrong so you can be on the road to recovery very soon. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw Becky-I'm just seeing this now-I sure hope they find out what's going on really soon! You are in my thoughts and prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Nov 24 2008, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676711


> QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Nov 23 2008, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675943





> [I have teams of doctors working on me. Right now they are primarily focusing on viral infections but who knows what else it could be. So far all of the results we have have been negative. Which is bad because that means I don't have an answer! A pulmonologist is also going to do a procedure to see if I possibly have some type of lung infection.[/B]


Have they mentioned sarcoidosis? Are your ACE levels high also?
[/B][/QUOTE]

They did mention it a few days ago as a slight possiblity but I haven't heard anything since that time. I don't know if my ACE levels are high. No one has mentioned that. Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Nov 24 2008, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676777


> They did mention it a few days ago as a slight possiblity but I haven't heard anything since that time. I don't know if my ACE levels are high. No one has mentioned that. Thank you for your suggestion![/B]


The doctors feel that my Mom contracted a virus when she went to Canada 15 years ago or so, she became deathly ill there with a severe fever and terrible shaking and developed a rash. She had to cut her trip short and ended up in intensive care back home. Your symptoms sound similar to what she experienced. They called in infectious disease specialists, a pulmonologist as well as a rheumatoid specialist. The rheumatoid specialist is the one who ended up diagnosing her with sarcoidosis. She has to have her ACE levels tested regularly and is on a low maintenance dose of prednisone. Originally she was on very high doses to get the inflammation under control. In her case it affects her lungs and joints but stays under control with the prednisone. It's an immune disease so it can affect many parts of your body, everyone is different. From what I understand, a virus can set off the sarcoidosis. I hope you feel better soon and that the doctors can find a course of treatment so that you can get out of the hospital. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon and the doctors can figure out what is wrong.

I'll keep you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you prayers of wellness and lots of hugs! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thinking of you, Becky, and hoping they solve the mystery soon - it must be terribly frustrating to not know! Whatever
it is, I hope you feel better soon :grouphug:!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I think they are letting me go home today! No clue yet what is causing all of this but there is also not much of a point of keeping me I guess. They say most people feel better faster at home anyway. I'm just happy that I should be getting out of here in a few hours!

Thank you everyone again for all of your prayers and positive thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As long as they've done on the testing etc that they plan to do for now ...and no confirmed dx to go ahead a treat.. I think it is better you get home and away from the germs etc of the hospital. 
Pray they get to the bottom of it all and can get you feeling better real soon!


----------

